# Got my date today!



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if its the best news lol but Im booked up for the 8th of march which is 2 weeks monday. I am not getting the planned section I was promised at the begining tho. I am being induced to deliver naturally!! His reason for this was because the babys growth is on or below the 50th for abdo, head etc and he reckons a faster less traumatic recovery than a c section, obviously taking into consideration longer healing of wounds etc 
I am pleased that I will not be a compete cripple tho I suppose it gives the chance  to be a bit more hands on as opposed to having to adjust for your wound and stuff?? I dunno 
Im happy I wont have to spend all that time on the ward in the following days and get home sooner so thats a bonus i suppose lol 
I always thought a c section was less risky tho? 
thoughts anyone lol ?? x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2010)

I know nothing at all about childbirth lou, so I will just say that I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible and you are soon at home with your lovely new baby!


----------



## bev (Feb 17, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great news! I doubt they would encourage you to have a natural birth if they had any worries about you or the babe! Sounds like the baby is doing well and not too big etc.Bev x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad you have got your date.  I have to admit I am a bit scared of labour.  I have a very large scar from a previous operation and I was half hoping they would say I would have to have a c-section, but I will fine for a natural birth - everything else being ok.  I am sure it is a lot easier to cope with after the birth than having a section and recovering from what is quite a major operation.


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Lou,

Wow two weeks, feeling nervous bout it? That was the plan for me too but obviously things didn't turn out how they were supposed to so ended up having an emergency c section. I'm still recovering (it's been 3 weeks now) and quite stiff still getting a bit of pain so I would say (obviously without having had a natural birth) that a natural birth is better recovery wise and being able to do more with your baby in those first few weeks. I found it really painful trying to pick up jessica the first week. Also I read in magazines before jessica was born that after a c section you stay in hospital for three days but I was told I would have been able to go home the next day if Jessica hadn't had any problems. Take care. 

Emma xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

wow great news Lou must be getting nerves now , will be here in the blink of an eye 2 weeks , good luck with it all xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the good luck messages guys 

Im feeling better about trying naturally now, I dont know why I had it in my head i was having a section hehe the doc was like emm no yer doing it on your own haha 

was reading that raspberry leaf tea helps tone the uterus and helps to produce an easier result in 2nd stage , some ladies say they had babies in like 2 hours! and apparently less pain.... ill ask my midwife b4 I try anything tho lol 

I cannot believe its only over 2 weeks away, it feels like its not far away but still an eternity if you get wat i mean? lol 

everything is all sorted for her arriving, now im thinking will she have hair... id soooo love a hairy baby hehe 

doc reckons so far she will be average, so 7lbs if all goes well and my bms aint too haywire lol but ill hopefully get more insight next week at yet another scan... i tell you the doc i have is obsessed with scans!!  lol 

so emma, does jessica look more like u or her dad, or mixture of both?? Did u mention how much she weighed? ill go have a look at ur birth story again


----------



## Stephie (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey that is wonderful news! I hope all goes well! Keep us posted, how exciting!! You will be a mummy in 2 weeks!!! x


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 18, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Thanks for the good luck messages guys
> 
> Im feeling better about trying naturally now, I dont know why I had it in my head i was having a section hehe the doc was like emm no yer doing it on your own haha
> 
> ...



No shes the spitting image of me as a baby definately looks more like her mummy  has got a couple of daddy's features like the tops of her ears and lovely lips! she weighed 8'10 when she was born and last time she was weighed she was 8'11 xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 18, 2010)

awww im soo looking forward to meeting her now, her names been picked and everything lol 
That is a good weight emma, average isnt it? Just goes to show that us diabetic mothers can achieve a normal outcome 
Still creeps into my mind that my pregnancy was not planned and bla bla bla but I think the amount of scans and care etc and the level of commitment I put in (as we all do) throught all of this re blood sugar etc I realise that everything must be fine. 
I bet ur glad its over now emma coz im getting soo impatient lol 

Put it this way, having another will not be a deciscion i will be taking lightly lol


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Lou, i gave birth naturally just a little over 10 years ago and although i was not diabetic then i just thought i'd offer a few calming words before your wonderful child is born.

I had to be induced on the sunday night as i was 2 weeks overdue but nothing happened until the next morning when i was shocked to hear from the midwife that i was dilated......the next 13 hours were spent in labour and although i initially had declined pain relief....believe me I HAD AS MUCH PETHIDINE AS I COULD!!!!

It was tiring and ...yes ...it was painful but i finally had my son who weighed in at a hefty 9lb 8oz at 00.30 on the tuesday morning. Throughout labour the ruddy doctors had wanted me to have a C section but this was the one thing i hadn't wanted and fortunately my midwife agreed.

Whatever happens just listen to your midwife and make the decisions together.....they will know what is best for both you and your baby and they should take every care to monitor your diabetes throughout and act accordingly.  

Every birth carries risks to both mum and child but recovery as you're aware is far longer with a C section and your body will take longer to heal. Just enjoy the next 2 weeks and try not to fret too much ....before you know it the day will come when you meet your little beauty and all the labour pain will be forgotten. Its then that the real challenge of motherhood begins!

best wishes 

Ness xxx

p.s....my little boy wasn't really planned either but i love him more than anything in the world xxx


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 19, 2010)

P.P.S....can't you delay and have it on my birthday...the 11th March? lol

xxx


----------



## allisonb (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to hear you've got a date Lou.  Bet you can't wait to meet your little one?  I have to say I'd go for a 'normal' delivery instead of a c.section if I was given the option but no chance I'm afraid.  I've already had two sections and this baby is breech at the moment so 3rd March for me....good luck!


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 20, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> awww im soo looking forward to meeting her now, her names been picked and everything lol
> That is a good weight emma, average isnt it? Just goes to show that us diabetic mothers can achieve a normal outcome
> Still creeps into my mind that my pregnancy was not planned and bla bla bla but I think the amount of scans and care etc and the level of commitment I put in (as we all do) throught all of this re blood sugar etc I realise that everything must be fine.
> I bet ur glad its over now emma coz im getting soo impatient lol
> ...



It's just over the average for a normal baby so I think I did quite well in hindsight with blood sugar levels to achieve a baby that size. SO SO GLAD it's over I don't miss being pregnant one bit and won't be having another baby anytime soon that's for sure. Hope that the next couple of weeks go well for you if I don't speak to you good luck with the birth  xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks emma, im sure I will be on and off tho feel like I dnt wanna leave the house this last few days so the net and facebook poker and tv are keeping me company lol well colin too but its still getting to the point where im getting fed up and more and more anxious waiting!! lol 
bloody blood sugars are at it tho im now up to 46 lantus in morn and 18 at nite as well as a shed load of humalog for meals which aint working that well lol I guess tho i would have to be more worried if i needed less lol if i think of it that way it dont piss me off as much ha ha 
Ill be 38 + 1 the day I go in. Im actually feeling like she is engaged now tho and am having some pain and tightenings so god knows lol being a first timer I guess you dunno what to expect in regard to whats normal lol


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 26, 2010)

Just thought id post since I was at clinic on wed. Everything went ok I think except the scan which im still a bit confused about but wont bore anyone with details. 
Anyhoo plan A is defo going ahead which is induced for normal delivery a week on monday. 
Im getting rather bored anxious and crabby just now, hating the way I feel to be honest, so ill be glad when my date arrives! 
can I just ask anyone if its not too personal, when did you get stretch marks coz I dont have any yet! Im 37 weeks on sunday. Also how much weight gain anyone experienced by this point.... Im 11st 6 was 9st8  Its all baby belly tho as im quite neat apparently! Just thought id ask to compare coz im soooooooooo bored (and nosey lol), jeezo hope someone replys hehe x


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 27, 2010)

good luck!!!!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 27, 2010)

Not long to go now at all.  Apparently you should put on somewhere between 22-28lbs during pregnancy (according to babycentre anyway)  so you are within this range.  Have you been using any moisturiser to keep the stretch marks at bay - if you have I want some of the same stuff!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL Rachelha I randomly use cream if I can remember, its that simple derma relief stuff I think its meant to stop itching but generally just moisturises and is good if u have dry skin etc I started using it for itchy dry hands haha 
I hope  I get a few little ones though, I know due to the truly stressful experience of  type 1 and pregnancy means I wont forgrt this anyway, I just thought a few (little strategicaly placed) souveniers would be nice haha 

How are you anyway, feeling a little brighter I hope? x


----------

